# Wood insert install with offset box



## andrij (Nov 9, 2015)

I got an older Regency r14 from a neighbor and it needs an offset box so the output can make it straight into the chimney.  I was wondering if there was any advise on using an offset box? Particularly if I definitely need any additional parts to install it.  I read something about needing high heat silicone?  The problem is, the clearance into the fireplace is not large enough to install the box then slide it in, I would have to attach it to the liner and then slip it into the insert.  I would appreciate any information.  Thanks.


----------



## bholler (Nov 9, 2015)

I would really try to avoid an offset box they typically cause problems.  Can you remove the damper frame or modify something so you dont need it?


----------



## andrij (Nov 9, 2015)

What kind of problems do they cause? But it really does seem like I need it, unless you can suggest something else.  The exhaust for stove I have only goes about 16 inches deep into the fireplace, but the chimney starts  at 20 inches. I would have to remove way too much of the chimney structure to make a path directly from the chimney to the top of the stove.


----------



## bholler (Nov 9, 2015)

andrij said:


> What kind of problems do they cause?


Poor draft nightmare to clean ect



andrij said:


> But it really does seem like I need it, unless you can suggest something else. The exhaust for stove I have only goes about 16 inches deep into the fireplace, but the chimney starts at 20 inches. I would have to remove way too much of the chimney structure to make a path directly from the chimney to the top of the stove.


How much height do you have above the outlet will an elbow fit in there?  some pics may help.  offset boxes do work but they should be an absolute last resort in my opinion


----------



## andrij (Nov 10, 2015)

bholler said:


> Poor draft nightmare to clean ect
> 
> Since I got The stove from a neighbor, and this is my first time ever installing anything like this, Im focused on safety as the first concern.
> 
> How much height do you have above the outlet will an elbow fit in there?  some pics may help.  offset boxes do work but they should be an absolute last resort in my opinion



I have probably 5 -6 inches after the stove is in place.  maybe a 30 or 45 degree elbow will work, but I've had so much trouble with this stove, i just want something that will definitely work.   I will see if I can get any decent pictures of the space in there, thanks for the help.


----------

